# New to soaping question about fragrance oil



## kc949 (Jun 6, 2013)

I sure hope I posted this in the right place 


I made my first batch of cold process soap and been waiting 6 long weeks to use it and finally was able too last night. 

So here's my question I use the fragrance love spell from bramble berry but when I took a bath with it I couldn't smell it anymore? And I couldn't smell it on my skin! Is that normal can you make cold process where the fragrance stays in your skin after showing and bathing or no?  

Thanks!


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 6, 2013)

You should be able to smell it for a little while at least.  How much fragrance did you use per pound of oils?  I use 1 oz PPO, for most fragrances.

I only cure for 4 weeks, and usually try my soap long before that.


----------



## kc949 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply 

I got a cold process kit from bramble berry but I used love spell for the fragrance it was a 2lb batch I used 1.8 ounces of fragrance. Maybe I didn't use enough?


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 6, 2013)

That should be plenty.  I don't know why the smell wasn't stronger.  Sorry.


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 8, 2013)

If it has been curing in an area where you are exposed to the scent, you can become desensitized to it. However, I just looked at the soap scent review board, and there are only 2 reviews for it. One says it sticks and the other said that it seemed to fade a few days after it was made then it came back but she can only really smell it when she uses the soap.


----------



## nebetmiw (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the oils you used to make the soap?  Some are known for messing with FO and EO like palm, it tends to make them fade.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 9, 2013)

I use the Love Spell from Wholesale  Supply Plus (WSP) and it really sticks for me! I made it for a friend who loves those types of scents. She says that the scent also sticks on her for quite sometime after she showers. It seems a lot of WSPs scents really stick for me, but I also make sure I read the Soap Scent Review board before I buy to make sureim not getting a fader. Ain't nobody got time for scent faders ;-)


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

kc949 said:


> So here's my question I use the fragrance love spell from bramble berry but when I took a bath with it I couldn't smell it anymore? And I couldn't smell it on my skin! Is that normal can you make cold process where the fragrance stays in your skin after showing and bathing or no?
> 
> Thanks!


 
For the most part...No, you won't smell it on your skin, as soap is a rinse off product. However, there are a few that linger on the skin. I've found that most pumpkin scents and most of the manly type fragrances will leave a scent behind on your skin when rinsed away...but most do not.

As far as the soap itself smelling after a 6 week cure, it certainly should have! You used enough, and BB is a good reputable company...but even with the best suppliers sometimes you'll get a dud...it just happens. That's part of what makes this trade so tricky, you not only have to find the scents that you like, but you also have to find the best place to purchase those scents...whew, and that can get expensive at times. Thank goodness for helpful sites like the scent review board. ;-)


----------



## theath2010 (Jun 13, 2013)

I enjoy the loving spell FO from Natures Garden and found that it stuck great. I only use .5 oz Per pound because I do not a very strong scent. I am surprised it did not stick for you.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 14, 2013)

I use the Loving Spell from NG too, and the scent lasts right on and on...it's definetly a sticker.


----------



## bearrows (Aug 14, 2013)

I have had the scent fade on a few batches of soap. I found I need to use more scent than the supplier states.


----------



## Bama (Aug 15, 2013)

I use NG's loving Spell also. I buy the lb bottles of it. I use .7 per lb and it is strong. I use palm oil but it is the smaller percent of my 3 main oils


----------

